# Post your gaming collection!



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

So do all you tempers just play games or do you collect? Or do both!? I personally do both. My collection is in the attachment below. Now let's see yours!


----------



## funnystory (Mar 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> So do all you tempers just play games or do you collect? Or do both!? I personally do both. My collection is in the attachment below. Now let's see yours! View attachment 40930



I moved out and all my games are at my parents house but,wow. You have a huge collection,but you make me feel like I am crazy because I have probably 5x the games/consoles. Ive just been accumulating them for so many years. I wish I could post a picture lol.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

I'


funnystory said:


> I moved out and all my games are at my parents house but,wow. You have a huge collection,but you make me feel like I am crazy because I have probably 5x the games/consoles. Ive just been accumulating them for so many years. I wish I could post a picture lol.


l'll post my consoles in a bit as it is kinda messy! I think I'll clean it up now!


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't leave my games out in the open like that, so it's impossible to show it in a single pic. It's messy anyway 

Btw, is that another copy of Sonic 2 I spy in the left corner?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

sonicrings said:


> I don't leave my games out in the open like that, so it's impossible to show it in a single pic. It's messy anyway
> 
> Btw, is that another copy of Sonic 2 I spy in the left corner?


It is indeed 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@funnystory here is my modern gaming console show stuff. My retro is too big to fit anywhere lmao please excuse the shitty cable management


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

I am currently doing the full inventory, for an upcoming Blog post of my collection. So here's some sneak peak 




Spoiler: A bunch of Gameboy games











Spoiler: Empty shelves, but some consoles and a few 3ds games











Spoiler: Believe it or not, but all these boxes are full of Gamecube, Ps2, Ps3, Wii, WiiU games. As well as a few consoles lying in them











Spoiler: And the Remaining on my Kitchen Table. Nes, SNES, DS, N64, random junk, and loose Carts I was taking note of


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I am currently doing the full inventory, for an upcoming Blog post of my collection. So here's some sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well fuck my collection xD


----------



## funnystory (Mar 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well fuck my collection xD



You have a fine collection,are you mainly a nintendo guy or do you buy other consoles as well?


----------



## Harsky (Mar 2, 2016)

A lot of my collection came from buying them as a kid but when I moved out 2 years ago, I really ramped up the collection:


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 2, 2016)

funnystory said:


> You have a fine collection,are you mainly a nintendo guy or do you buy other consoles as well?


I buy others. However I am mainly a Nintendo guy <3 ya Ninty

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Harsky said:


> A lot of my collection came from buying them as a kid but when I moved out 2 years ago, I really ramped up the collection:


So neat. I envy your cleaned setup. What are the game boys standing on?


----------



## Harsky (Mar 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I buy others. However I am mainly a Nintendo guy <3 ya Ninty
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


They are perspex stands:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361014273603?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 2, 2016)

Harsky said:


> They are perspex stands:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361014273603?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


*bookmarked for the future*


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd like to show off mine but I've got most of it in boxes atm.
Waiting till I'll be getting me own home n letting me bf move in with me.
After that, if this thread is still alive and I haven't forgotten about it, I'll post a pic of me game collection.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2016)

Harsky said:


> A lot of my collection came from buying them as a kid but when I moved out 2 years ago, I really ramped up the collection:
> 
> -snip-


Man, you got a lovely collection! I envy you right now


----------



## Harsky (Mar 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Man, you got a lovely collection! I envy you right now


Don't be! There's actually a TON of other collectors who have the space/time/money to buy almost every consoles and games. The house I moved into is not very big so I have to focus on quality instead of quantity (yes, I still think the Virtual Boy is a cool thing).


----------



## Columbo2811 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just a small section of mine 
http://imgur.com/a/rs3K7


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2016)

Harsky said:


> Don't be! There's actually a TON of other collectors who have the space/time/money to buy almost every consoles and games. The house I moved into is not very big so I have to focus on quality instead of quantity (yes, I still think the Virtual Boy is a cool thing).


I have a pretty decent growing collection. Don't mind the mess I posted above. It's going to fill my shelves nicely very soon. I just need to finish the inventory, and then I will post a picture of the final result


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 2, 2016)

Columbo2811 said:


> Just a small section of mine
> http://imgur.com/a/rs3K7


That's beautiful


----------



## Columbo2811 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's a collection from over the years I'm not rich but treat myself every now and then


----------



## Dr Eggman (Mar 2, 2016)

Columbo2811 said:


> Just a small section of mine
> http://imgur.com/a/rs3K7



Are those all empty boxes or did you raid a local department store?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 2, 2016)

Heres my small collection of retro consoles most need a good cleaning. I took pics of some of the games, but got tried digging through the consoles. May list the games later

Gallery Pics



Spoiler: Console List



9 Dreamcast
10 Psx
5 Xbox
5 Front Loaders (Nes) plus a extra PCB
1 Top Loader (Nes 101)
1 Famicom (HVC 001)
4 N64
8 model 1 Sega Genesis
1 model 2 Sega Genesis
1 Master System
3 2600 Atari
2 Super Nes


----------



## BeniBel (Apr 30, 2016)

My wife told me to get a hobby...

http://postimg.org/gallery/ypl7wwpq/

Those are my 'precious'  retro games/consoles, my other games are burried in a box for now.


----------



## laudern (May 1, 2016)

BeniBel said:


> My wife told me to get a hobby...
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/ypl7wwpq/
> 
> Those are my 'precious'  retro games/consoles, my other games are burried in a box for now.



Wow your presentation is amazeballs.


----------



## tidus79 (Apr 27, 2021)

My collection:


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 27, 2021)

My PSP Collection so far. Other are PC Games


----------



## tidus79 (Apr 28, 2021)

Saturn Collection:


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2021)

ooow House of the dead caught my eye.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 21, 2021)

I don't have my retro stuff organised at the moment so here's something a bit more contemporary instead..


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 22, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I don't have my retro stuff organised at the moment so here's something a bit more contemporary instead..




4, no 5 caught my eye.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 22, 2021)

Most people have probably seen it by now, but here's my physical collection.  I have maybe ten to fifteen digital games each for Switch, PS4/PS5, and non-Steam PC storefronts.  I'm pushing 1800 games on my Steam account, which was started in 2003.


----------

